
Who was lining up at the Apple store today? - brilliant
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/08/21/whoWasLiningUpAtTheAppleSt.html
======
cmelbye
Interesting, I've never heard of this phenomenon.

------
nostromo
This is odd considering it's a 24 hour store.

